# Extension of work permit



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello

My work permit expires on 5 Jan 2013. I have today applied for an extension on my work permit and was advised the waiting period is 20-90 days for processing.

Am I allowed to work during this time?

Thanks

Claire


----------

